# Banksia Peppermill



## TimR (Oct 12, 2012)

Seems like a couple folks have recently posted peppermills, so seemed appropriate to post this one I did recently. I've had this idea for a couple years and just got around to it about a month ago. 
Ok...granted it almost doesn't quality since Banksia pods aren't really wood, but does have some nice Afr. blackwood and figured walnut in it...so I think I can sneak it by the admins! 
Its a 10" mill and it takes WAYYY too much time to mass produce and make much on, but I've had a couple requests for commissions on it to other local artists. I get to deliver one of them tonight, this is my prototype with a salt compartment built into the top of the mill. Took some figuring to do this, but easily enough adaptable to any mill. Finished with Wipe On Poly.
[attachment=12009][attachment=12010][attachment=12011]


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2012)

Tim it qualifies- beautiful,


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2012)

Holy cow that gorgeous. I'm glad you posted this for another reason too - I have this box of cholla blanks from Barefoot Joe Shadetree and I've been eying a way to use one as a peppermill. You just gave me the answer. 

It's a work of art Tim thanks for posting.


----------



## TimR (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Holy cow that gorgeous. I'm glad you posted this for another reason too - I have this box of cholla blanks from Barefoot Joe Shadetree and I've been eying a way to use one as a peppermill. You just gave me the answer.
> 
> It's a work of art Tim thanks for posting.


No problem...look forward to seeing your results with the cholla. Absolutely the process should be very similar. The acrylic tube I used is 1.25" OD x 1" ID which works well for most mechanisms. Have to buy it in 6foot lengths, but not expensive. 
It does help to have a base section of a solid wood to tie into so the mechanism has clearance and good overall support. Just shoot me and email if you need any more info in case I miss questions on the board.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Oct 12, 2012)

That is very nice, but which way does the salt come out?:rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2012)

Tim - That is creative as hell ! I love it. Absolutely gorgeous.
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Oct 12, 2012)

You know I love this mill... Fantastic!

Where did you get that kit? Mr. Dudley? I like the top knob better than the kits I've been able to buy... Been thinking about giving one the old Mahoney, but I actually like the knob on this one.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 12, 2012)

AWESOME!
Tom


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 14, 2012)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWW !!


----------



## TimR (Oct 14, 2012)

DKMD said:


> You know I love this mill... Fantastic!
> 
> Where did you get that kit? Mr. Dudley? I like the top knob better than the kits I've been able to buy... Been thinking about giving one the old Mahoney, but I actually like the knob on this one.



David, I've had this kit for a while, they don't sell this kit anymore, the company that made them has stopped supplying the 'kit' community, from what I can tell.
The only thing I'm not crazy about with the kits I've seen now, is they have a "P" on top that doesn't need to be there, especially if using for a spice mill. Otherwise, a nice kit. Could always make your own knob I suppose.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2012)

I did the same thing as David. I immediately tried to find Mr. Dudley machanisms and found quickly that they aren't to be found. But you're right - the last few times I've been to the hardware store I keep forgetting to look through their brass knurled knobs to see if I can find some suitable for mills.


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 14, 2012)

Very classy nice work . Rick


----------

